# Chi Calender



## sklarsen (Dec 12, 2004)

was looking at my mom's Irish Setter calender and realized it's made of member's puppies from one of the groups she belongs to so that got me thinking! 

I can make a calender invovling puppies/dogs from the two chihuahua groups I'm in. 


I mean I was going to make one anyways of Raz so I thought I'd see who else liked this idea here and if I was able to do it. 

I'm going to make permission forms tonight for all puppies that enter the calender, hold a contest if necessary, etc. Same as my mom's groups does....they have a gallery filled of months and puppies/dogs wanting to be that month's star....then they all vote on that month. 

All though they do sell the calenders and send half the profits to rescue places to help them out. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Im pretty sure someone else on here recently already suggested we did this with our photos, but dont know what the outcome was?


----------



## sklarsen (Dec 12, 2004)

That's okay I'm just passing the idea around......got people saying they would like to do it on the other group since profits or half profits go to rescues/paws of love.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Sillymom had suggested it but I think she didn't know how to go about doing it. neither do I for the matter but I think it's a great idea!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh I think it's a great idea too!

I would love to have a calander with all chis on it!


----------



## sillymom (Aug 25, 2004)

Oh my you guys are talking about me!! :shock: I leave for a couple of days and this is what happens?? :wink: 
Yes, I thought about this, but then when I talked to the lady at Kinko's, it sounds like a headache and since I buy for a million :wink: people at christmas and w/the hustle and bustle I tend to get a bit stressed and didn't want to add this to my list, I am so sorry guys!!! I actually forgot about it!! Please forgive me for opening my mouth about something I know nothing about!!! I still love the idea, but I am not a computer wiz at all, and not sure how to do it on my own.  Was a great idea though! He,he!!


----------



## mhpercival (Oct 20, 2004)

I'd love to participate/help in any way I could.

My mom lives alone in RI and we're in AL, she's in love with Bella's pics and is now on the lookout for chi stuff


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Sillymom, I just had to gossip about you while you were away j/k :lol: you are actually one of my favorites, I always get a laugh out of your post.
When you brought the calender idea up I thought it was a great idea but I also stink at computers. 
I would love to see something come from this, I think it'd be sooo cool


----------



## sillymom (Aug 25, 2004)

So Tattdangel, could YOU be my secret santa? Oh, wait, no it had to go through customs, so do you know who it is? :? And as far as gossiping, I actually love it, it makes me feel important!! he,he!!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Nope, i'm not your secret santa Sillymom. I didn't play. I missed out on the whole thing. maybe next year I'll do it.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I lovew this idea if someone knows how to do it :lol:


----------



## sklarsen (Dec 12, 2004)

My friends and I have figured out a way to do this....we all have ofoto accounts so I would design the pages....I scrapbook digitally so no problem and then upload them to an ofoto album and you buy it if you wish to....but I'm still working out the ligits.

Kinko's is always way to expensive that is why I do online stuff now when it comes to this type of thing.


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

I love the idea of a calender, especially if the proceeds go to a doggie rescue place..what a great idea that is. Count me in! :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Oh sure, I'll buy one too!!! I was just at Petco yesterday and seen the chihuahua calendars and thought, all of our chi's are way cuter! I'd really love a calendar where I could look at all of your beautiful babies everyday!

Sillymom, you are so funny! BTW, I already told you, the car is on the way, I hope you like black paint too, it went really well with the black leather interior! :wink:


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

> I was just at Petco yesterday and seen the chihuahua calendars and thought, all of our chi's are way cuter!


Imkari when I was reading this post I was thinking the same thing. I just bought one for Superpetz the other day for myself for Christmas and when I got home and started looking through it I thought that they were not that cute either we have much cuter chis on our forum. i think it's a great idea.


----------

